# Yihanmei



## Nicodi2

Hi, 

How would you write the "mei" in "yihanmei" in characters ?

Context :

我的人生当中， 我的遗憾mei 是没去法国。

多谢你们的帮助， 

Nico


----------



## Skatinginbc

May I ask what "mei" in "yihanmei" means in English?  我的人生当中， 我的遗憾mei 是没去法国。==> 我这生的遗憾是没去法国.  I cannot figure out what "mei" in your 遗憾mei is supposed to mean.


----------



## BODYholic

我的遗憾么, 是没去(过)法国。


----------



## SuperXW

Something is obviously wrong in your sentence...
我的人生当中， 我的遗憾mei 是没去法国。
Probably it's 我的遗憾是没去法国。


----------



## xiaolijie

I agree with SuperXW, something seems wrong with the sentence.
Nicodi2 should tell us the source/ where he got it from. It could be something he misheard.


----------



## Ghabi

Hi! Sometimes people do say 遗憾美, in analogy with 缺陷美.


----------



## Wesley To

I guess it is 遗憾美 too, but it does not fit the context well.


----------



## Ghabi

But why not? We can use that for practically anything we've not done, which leaves us wonder "what could have been".


----------



## xiaolijie

I've seen 遗憾美 rendered as "beautiful regret" in English.  "Beautiful regret" does not make much sense in English but I can imagine "遗憾美" being considered by some as a trendy accessory item .


----------



## Lucia_zwl

xiaolijie said:


> I've seen 遗憾美 rendered as "beautiful regret" in English.  "Beautiful regret" does not make much sense in English but I can imagine "遗憾美" being considered by some as a trendy accessory item .


Then I'm wondering how would you translate "遗憾美", say, in OP's sentence (actually, I'd say 没去法国是我人生中一个美丽的遗憾).


----------



## Nicodi2

xiaolijie said:


> I agree with SuperXW, something seems wrong with the sentence.
> Nicodi2 should tell us the source/ where he got it from. It could be something he misheard.



Hi all, 

This forum is very lively, thank you for your involvement & help !

There is no specific context to this sentence. I was reading the pinyin I took down during a Mandarin course and couldn't figure out how to write "mei/me" in characters.

I guess you're right Ghabi, could be 遗憾美, if it makes sense for you, then same for me !

BODYholic, in 遗憾么, what would be the meaning of 么 ? Is that just a particle without specific meaning used in speech ?


----------



## BODYholic

Nicodi2 said:


> BODYholic, in 遗憾么, what would be the meaning of 么 ? Is that just a particle without specific meaning used in speech ?


Yes, it's a particle.
http://www.zdic.net/z/15/js/4E48.htm


----------



## SuperXW

Well, if it's not a mistake, let's take it as 遗憾美... or 遗憾么... Although I highly doubt if your Mandarin course would intentionally ask you to take down this line of Pinyin.
I think Yihanmei is too deep for a Mandarin course, and yihanme is too colloquial. I still think it's a mistake anyway. -.-


----------

